# Mirror cubing??



## Karthik (May 2, 2007)

Has anyone tried cubing while looking into the mirror??
Its very weird but its lots of fun.
Your whole brain has to get adjusted to the mirrored image..
If you haven't tried,give it a shot...Its really cool!!


----------



## Jan (May 2, 2007)

The unofficial list:

List


----------



## Karthik (May 2, 2007)

Thats me there in 9th place


----------



## pjk (May 3, 2007)

Yes, I have, it is tough to do, but fun.


----------



## gillesvdp (May 3, 2007)

It is very cool to practice it in the train at night for example.
Since there is no light outisde, all the light inside the train gets reflected on the window so that the window acts like a mirror.

People think you are not looking at it and still you are solving it. 

Gilles


----------



## joey (May 3, 2007)

I have done this one or twice, its so difficult to understand what I'm seeing!


----------



## Ziggy (Jul 4, 2007)

Well has anybody tried solving a rubik's cube while looking at it ONLY in the mirror, so everything you do is backwards and it's really confusing. I tried it and could only get the first layer done, and the middle layer I kept screwing up since when your looking at the front side in the mirror, in reality your looking at the back side. If you *can* solve it by only looking at it through a mirror, tell us how long it took you


----------



## Karthik (Jul 4, 2007)

Well ya I can do it and have infact practised it a lot.
Check this out: http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_fun_mirror.html
Thats me at no.14 
I did it layer by layer using a very beginners method.Now I am practising to do F2L using Fridrich.I have infact succeeded and practising a little more to break the 80 sec barrier.I am currently stuck between 85-90.


----------



## Jack (Jul 4, 2007)

I never practice this, and never timed myself, but it is really hard to do. After a while you get a little more used to it though.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 5, 2007)

I did this one-handed after the US Open 2007 in Chicago. I was walking through the Millenium Park and I was filming the big glass "peanut" (http://www.millenniumpark.org/). I just had to try and do a "mirror"-solve and because of the camera I did it one-handed.

It took me about 4 minutes and I kept screwing up the F2L. The LL was actually pretty easy because those moves are in muscle memory.


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Jul 5, 2007)

kinda funny this topic has been posted cuz i just did this yesterday by chance (after many failed BLD solves)

i ended up doing it one handed and it took me about two minutes
i used Fridrich but on G-perm i opted to use U and A separately, which is what i usually do 

hmm maybe i should time myself next time :lol:


----------



## dbeyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Wouldn't this training actually help your Back Slot pairing?!


----------



## riffz (Sep 2, 2009)

*Fun Challenge: Mirror Solving*

Okay, so earlier today I decided to try and solve my cube by standing in front of a mirror and only looking at the reflection. Its actually quite difficult!

I'm going to do a solve or two and post my times. Lets see who can do it the fastest. I'm thinking single times or mean of 3 if you have the patience.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2009)

To see how you're doing compared to others:
http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_fun_mirror.html

I guess I never submitted a time for this.


----------



## riffz (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, I'm impressed at those times. I tried searching the forum but all that came up was mirror blocks :s


----------



## mr.onehanded (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll post in a little while.


EDIT: (36.65), (DNF) (got lost half way through a pll), 46.10, 1:21.59, 1:14.39

single: 36.65
average of five: 1:14.38

36.65 is actually really good considering I average around 30 seconds.

This was really strange for me because on some solves f2l pairing felt the same as they normally do, but on others (particularly the last one) I kept turning the wrong way. I would love to see the results of someone who doesn't use intuitive. Does anyone who uses f2l not know intuitive?


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 2, 2009)

I fail at this, first attempt over 3 minutes !! I could improve if I practiced, but 17 seconds is ridiculous !


----------



## LNZ (Sep 3, 2009)

I watched an attempt to do a mirror solve of a 3x3 cube on Youtube. And the video maker did not solve te cube in front of the mirror.

And it is a very hard thing to do at good speed. Of course, if you really slow down, it does get easier.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> To see how you're doing compared to others:
> http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_fun_mirror.html
> 
> I guess I never submitted a time for this.



It has not been updated for over 3 months. 
I remember the days when it used to be updated almost daily.


----------



## Kian (Sep 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> To see how you're doing compared to others:
> http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_fun_mirror.html
> 
> I guess I never submitted a time for this.



:O I got a sub 50 solve? Nice. 

Maybe I should try this now that I'm as horribly slow as I was then.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 3, 2009)

Im so trying this when i get back from my haircut.


----------



## antros (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Tyjet66 (May 4, 2010)

*Solving of a 3x3 in the mirror.*

Here is my challenge to all of you:





I hate OLL.:fp Post a video response, I want to see how well you do. Good luck! 

My time: 3:10.00.

And yes, I did get this from Memyselfandpi.


----------



## Zane_C (May 4, 2010)

I've done this before, didn't time it though.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 4, 2010)

I too have done it before and didnt time myself. I did manage to however get extremely pissed off when i kept turning wrong. None the less it is good fun for a change when a mirrors handy.


----------



## incessantcheese (May 4, 2010)

lol first try took me 2:30... i almost completely scrambled my cube on the oll. also, i got to the end and realized two of my cross pieces were in the wrong place :fp

much more difficult than i imagined lol
my normal times are 16-24, for reference lol


----------



## Tim Major (May 4, 2010)

Turn your body a bit less than 180 degrees and look over your shoulder at the mirror. That way the mirror shows the front of the cube (also, this stops accidental cheating) Then you just mirror R to L'. First try 1:34.28 This could improve a lot if I practised or ad better light. OLL and PLL is super easy. What are you talking about? Lol.


----------



## Zane_C (May 4, 2010)

True, you don't even have to look at it with the execution of oll and pll.


----------



## incessantcheese (May 4, 2010)

noooo the point isn't to be fast, the point is to look at a complete reflection of it and see how fail it is to try to solve. obviously, if you look at it over your shoulder it's easier...

oll was very difficult to recognize upside down and mirrored. got confused about halfway through... and... lol


----------



## Johan444 (May 4, 2010)

1:36, quite fun. Recogd the wrong N-perm at first so had to do H too.


----------



## Tim Major (May 4, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> noooo the point isn't to be fast, the point is to look at a complete reflection of it and see how fail it is to try to solve. obviously, if you look at it over your shoulder it's easier...
> 
> oll was very difficult to recognize upside down and mirrored. got confused about halfway through... and... lol



It's still solving it using the mirror. It's still hard this way, just a little easier. I can do it just about as fast using the other way, but this is less frustrating. Why would I want to be failing?


----------



## richardzhang (May 4, 2010)

I got 1:02.80 doing that.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 4, 2010)

I tried it once without timing and I gotta feeling it might be around 3 minutes, because of cross and F2L, but LL was really easy though.


----------



## Kenneth (May 4, 2010)

This forum is strictly for the weekly competiton, I don't know where this would fit really... so I move it to the general discussions.

Edit: was in weekly


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

I think I did about 40 seconds when I last tried. I just tapped pieces and then thought about them in my mind to execute the algs blindly.


----------



## GermanCube (May 4, 2010)

It feels a little bit like when I first had a cube in my hands - really, really weird!

It's a lot of fun though.


----------



## DT546 (May 4, 2010)

wasn't this part of a MMAP challenge a while ago?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 4, 2010)

I'm going to try this when I get home.


----------



## Owen (May 4, 2010)

I did this once and got 3:33.33.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2010)

1:02.xx, then 40.50. I stood facing away from the mirror and looked over my shoulder at the mirror to make sure I didn't look at the cube directly. I just did a lot of rotations, it wasn't that hard. Sub20 is definitely possible.


----------



## youthedog4 (May 4, 2010)

I did this in my car once, but I confused myself and just started solving regularly haha.


----------



## Sa967St (May 4, 2010)

34.55 single, 45.xx avg


----------



## Andreaillest (May 5, 2010)

2.17.xx. I kept messing up.=P


----------



## Slowpoke22 (May 5, 2010)

I tried this once and ended up with a pretty bad headache after about 5 minutes of fail.


----------



## Sa967St (May 5, 2010)

41.59, 41.22+, 38.22


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 41.59, 41.22+, 38.22



Very nice. Dunno why, but I enjoy seeing female cubers that are better than I.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 5, 2010)

http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_fun_mirror.html


----------



## Micael (May 5, 2010)

2:03.62
It was fun.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 41.59, 41.22+, 38.22


Such a serious expression. I love it.


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 8, 2010)

1:53:xx

I will try this for the 4x4x4 now. It's quite fun


----------



## Lumej (May 24, 2010)

2:16.58
2:32.96
1:35.59
2:42.47
It gives me headaches....


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 24, 2010)

ive tried it before, i got so confused on how a side could turn that way if i turned this way.


----------



## RubiksDude (May 25, 2010)

Solving the cube like this is so frustration because you keep on doing the wrong move.


----------



## Samania (May 25, 2010)

People challenged me to this before. But i always chicken out. Ive had a fear of mirrors for a while now.


----------



## dabmasta (May 25, 2010)

This is almost impossible. Do you know how frustrating it is to do the wrong move EVERY TIME. I gave up after the second f2l pair


----------



## musicninja17 (May 31, 2010)

I.....love....mirror solving....really I like the fun challenge it provides....


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 31, 2010)

It's also fun to solve cubes while holding it in front of a lens on a camera, and looking at the screen. It's just a bit harder, but still fun.


----------



## Dane man (Aug 2, 2010)

*Cubing in a mirror*

Here's a challenge. Scramble the cube but don't look at it directly. You have to observe and solve the cube only looking at it through a mirror (in your bathroom, your wetbar, etc.). Try it.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 2, 2010)

Gives me a headache.


----------



## theace (Aug 2, 2010)

It's ****ing insane! I've been trying it for a while now. I just can't do it!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 2, 2010)

theace said:


> I just can't do it!



Me either. I always hold it wrong when I go to do a PLL.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 13, 2011)

*Mirror speed solving*

Title says it all: solve the cube using a mirror in front of you. Really fun for cross & F2L, but OLL and PLL are meh.

1.27" after a couple of tries.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 13, 2011)

When MM&P challenged Chris Bird to this solving concept, I tried it a few times. It's surprisingly harder than you'd expect. Unless it's just me.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phrbMnIvppY

My first attempt about 8 months ago, time: 3:10.00.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 13, 2011)

Thread merge.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 13, 2011)

Behold... the thread merger performing some funky mirror cubing:
Thanks for the good times!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 13, 2011)

Ive done it sideways while on the car with the reflection in the window, the thing is, with not so high light is very easy to confuse some colors.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 13, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Ive done it sideways while on the car with the reflection in the window, the thing is, with not so high light is very easy to confuse some colors.


 
This sounded sexual...


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 13, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> This sounded sexual...


My teacher always say that for my translations Spanish->English.
1.Hawt teacher
2.Unintentional flirting
3.????
4.Profit!


----------

